# 32' x 48' roof plan question



## Will26354 (Nov 11, 2021)

A few years ago I built a 16x48 one bedroom house here on the farm. Well now with family expanding I need to add on and was wanting to do just mirrored side right along existing Floorplan and going 16' ×48' and just doubling the existing home size making it 32x48.

We have built a few houses over 45 years for ourselves and family and are wanting to do this also. 

I am just not sure what type of roof I can put on the new part since I won't be able to do juices off the existing peak of the gable roof we already have. I am wanting to use the existing exterior wall as the load bearing for the interior now. 

How hard would inverted trusses be to get measured and fit good or would I be better off subcontracting that part of our self build out ?

Any ideas and thoughts are appreciated


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

A truss manufacturer can make trusses for just about any application and they should be willing to tell you what sort of drawings/engineering specs are required.


----------

